# Rat companion



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

So I got two rats this time and they seriously want nothing to do with each other.. Like they don't lay together or clean each other or anything. It's like they aren't even there to each other. Is this ok? Like they aren't like two lone rats? Lol and they don't fight.. They just leave each other alone


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

That's .... Really strange! Were they both litter mates? How long have you had them? Where did you get them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Very odd indeed.


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

I got them from pets mart because we don't have any breeders.. But they were in the same tank. And when I watched them they were snuggled up together in the rat pile (there were 4 rats all together) and they get along they just aren't very dependent on each other.. I thought they would be like best pals and snuggle and what not.. And it's weird because they don't fight or steal food from each other they just act like they aren't there to each other


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

Edit* I've had them for a week now.. And they were born on November 2nd


----------



## twitchNsketch (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know much about rats as I've only had mine for 5 months but if they were born november 2nd and you've had them for a week than weren't they too young to leave their mom? I've heard that they have to stay with mom for 5 weeks and being born on nov 2nd would put that at dec 9th. Maybe that's the issue? Maybe they are having a sort of separation anxiety? Idk for sure though


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

they were eating solid food when given to me and were sold, maybe they weren't born November 2nd that's just what the people told me. They were pet shop rats but who knows.. As long as there is no aggression im sure they will be fine. Every now and then they will chase each other around or lay together but that's very rare for them.. I have a critter nation and one usually just stays towards the top and the other stays on the bottom


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Your situation isn't entirely uncommon, I've had rats get along perfectly well and still build two separate nests in two different rooms. On cold nights, come winter, they will snuggle up in the more dominant rats nest for warmth. I've also had rats that always snuggled together suddenly split up and build independent nests and live apart for a while and then just as inexplicably move back in together... Over time rat relationships can evolve, grow closer, grow apart and then grow closer again... Rats like humans are very much individuals... some rats will snuggle together and then regularly wake up brawling for a while... Just give it some time and let your rats sort it out on their own. It's nothing to worry about if they aren't fighting.

Best luck.


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

My girls slept separately until I got 2 more but they still split between two beds


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

Good news!! I don't know if it's that they finally got used to their cage or what but when I woke up this morning they were both snuggling together in their smallest igloo


----------



## Phile (Oct 29, 2014)

How about an update? Do they sleep together all the time now? Just curious.


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

They really don't do it all the time/: just occasionally I'll see them eating together or climbing over each other in the highest hanging hammock, but not really any snuggling. The more active one (louise) she always waits at the cage door for me so I'll get her out and she usually just rides around in my hoodie or my pocket.. But I try to get her sister out and she's just doesn't like people, she'll come get treats for me and every now and the wants some scratches but she just isn't a people person I guess. I really am thinking maybe I should get a more active rat to be a companion for louise because she always seems bored all the time.. But I don't know, any advice? I don't want her to feel like a lone rat even though she isn't..


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

My girls in the main cage don't even cuddle in pairs all the time even with the 4 in there.....so you could go with the get more rats solution but that's your decision


----------



## Phile (Oct 29, 2014)

Who knows what might happen with a little more time? They are getting along with each other--that's the most important thing. No need to do anything rash for now!


----------



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

My 2 boys from petsmart were the same way. It was odd. It got a little better over time but when they are playing they just do their own thing. What actually changed things alot was wen I brought another baby home and introduced her and then all a sudden now they all groom each other and cuddle in a pile and play together. Strange that it took bringing in a baby to turn them into a family. But my 2 boys were always there if they needed comfort. Like they would cuddle at the vet and stuff so dont worry yours will still probably be there if they need each other and probably make some progress. Mine did play occasionally or cuddle occasionally.


----------

